# Land Inheritance Rights In India



## Singhji80 (Jul 31, 2016)

My dad and his two brothers (my uncles) own a land in India. My dad passed away aged 60 last August. Do I have a right to inherit part of the land?


----------



## Original (Jul 31, 2016)

..with a name like SinghJi, you're asking questions like an ET ! come on get real and yes, constitutionally speaking [Indian Law] you will, together with your mother and siblings inherit your late father's estate, unless there is express evidence to the contrary. If you're not sure what to do then seek independent legal advice. I can navigate you if you get stuck or have any problems. The organic difficulty you're likely to encounter will be the transference or the demise of the estate. You'll need local help when you're in India to see you through. 

Goodnight !


----------



## Harry Haller (Aug 1, 2016)

Original said:


> You'll need local help when you're in India to see you through.



'local help' also costs money, the more money you have, the more 'local help' you get


----------

